# Taktraten zur nVidia GeForce GTX 570



## ikarus_can_fly (26. November 2010)

Taktraten zur nVidia GeForce GTX 570

Der kleine Bruder der GTX580 scheint seine Taktraten anscheinend gefunden zu haben.
Wie PCGH schon berichtete soll der Erscheinungstermin am 08.12.2010 sein, nachdem Sie zuvor am 07.12. der Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt wurde.
Die Abmaße werden sich nach denen der GTX4XX richten. Ebenso wie bei den Monitoranschlüsse, zwei DVI-Anschlüsse und einem Mini-HDMI-Port.

Die nVidia GeForce GTX 570 wird auf einem PCB mit 268 Millimetern Länge circa gleichen Ausmaße wie die GeForce GTX 480 oder auch die GTX 580 besitzen.
Nicht ganz klar war sich die Quelle hinsichtlich der nVidia-TDP. Hier teilte man mit, dass diese möglicherweise 225 Watt oder etwas darunter liegen würde. 
Auch die Speichergröße von 1280MB und die Speicherbandbreite werden übernommen. 
Doch von dem mehr als 100MHz höheren Speichertakt profitiert die GTX570 allerdings.

Die Shader-Einheiten werden sich nach der GTX480 richten, aber um 32 MHz schneller befeuert.
Die TDP soll unter 225 Watt liegen, was sich positiv auf die Stromrechnung und Umwelt auswirkt.

Zur Gegenüberstellung folgende Tabelle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle und Tabelle: ht4u.net )


----------



## hanfi104 (26. November 2010)

jetzt noch ein guter preis und sie ist mein^^


----------



## robsta (27. November 2010)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> jetzt noch ein guter preis und sie ist mein^^




da schließe ich mich an


----------



## craiziks (27. November 2010)

wie soll man da noch gegen ankaufen, oder gar sich entscheiden was man nun kauft. Alle 4 monate ne neue grafikkartengeneration.


----------



## DC1984 (27. November 2010)

Jup, für 300€ kommt sie auch in mein System!


----------



## Crytek09 (27. November 2010)

hehe bei mir nich warum sowas kaufen wen eine 5870 immer noch für alles locker reicht ????^^


----------



## lol2k (27. November 2010)

Klingt interessant! 
Wenn sich der Preis nach der Einführung etwas einpendelt, könnte die Karte endlich meine 4890BE ersetzen - die stößt bald an ihre Leistungsreserven und ein Umstieg auf DX 11 wird immer interessanter!


----------



## DC1984 (27. November 2010)

Crytek09 schrieb:


> hehe bei mir nich warum sowas kaufen wen eine 5870 immer noch für alles locker reicht ????^^



Da meine 5870 jetzt zum 4. Mal kaputt ist hoffe ich dass ich noch ne 300€ Gutschrift bekomme...
Habe kein Glück mit ATI


----------



## Rizzard (27. November 2010)

Ich finde zwar die 1280MB Speicher etwas wenig, aber schließlich muss sie sich von ihrem großen Bruder unterscheiden.

Ansonsten wäre die Karte (oder die HD6950) eine echte Kaufüberlegung.


----------



## sniggerz (27. November 2010)

Was passiert eigentlich mit nVidia, wenn die 6970 von AMD die hauseigene GTX 580 schlägt? Fangen die dann an zu weinen? 

PS: Wenn einer meint, dass der Beitrag hier nicht passt, dann darf er gerne weitermeinen.


----------



## i!!m@tic (27. November 2010)

Ich bin echt mal auf die Tests gespannt, vor allem ob der Stromverbrauch wirklich so gesenkt wurde. Einen Umweltpreis wird sie aber trotzdem nicht bekommen.

Bin mal gespannt ob der Standard-Kühler auch die Vapor Chamber hat. In Verbindung mit dem geringeren Stromverbrauch dürfte die Karte dann nämlich kühl und leise sein.


----------



## Regza (27. November 2010)

Bei der 580 steht speichergröße 1535 Mhz


----------



## DAEF13 (27. November 2010)

Bei der GTX470 steht 1280Mhz 

Sobald es die 570er für ~200-250€ gibt, wird sie gekauft; außer es erscheint vorher eine kaum langsamere GTX560


----------



## TK-XXL (27. November 2010)

denke die 560 wird deutlich weniger tessla leistung haben,weil sie nur ein weiter ausgebauter GF 104 ist. Aber mal abwarten,wenn die gut sind mach ich nen step up


----------



## Flitzpiepe (27. November 2010)

Klingt auf jeden Fall sehr interessant. Obwohl ich ehrliche Sympathien für ATi hege werde ich wohl den P/L Sieger aus dem Duell 69xx und 5xx kaufen um meine gute alte 4870x2 abzulösen, obwohl die immer noch alles max out absolut flüssig schafft. DX 11 wird damit endlich Einzug bei mir erhalten


----------



## Hobbes (27. November 2010)

sniggerz schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit nVidia, wenn die 6970 von AMD die hauseigene GTX 580 schlägt? Fangen die dann an zu weinen?
> 
> PS: Wenn einer meint, dass der Beitrag hier nicht passt, dann darf er gerne weitermeinen.



Das wär das Beste was passieren könnte! (damit die Preise auf'm Boden bleiben)


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. November 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht... weniger Shader, weniger Takt, weniger Speicheranbindung usw. also quasi überall kastriert - und dann nur 20W weniger als ne 580?
Finde ich etwas mager, 200W hätte ich für machbar gehalten.

@Sniggerz:

Wenn das so kommt werden von NV und deren Anhängern eben wieder 20 andere mehr oder weniger stichhaltige Gründe auf den Tisch gelegt warum die GTX trotzdem besser ist. verstehst du:
GTX schneller als Radeon: "Wir sind schneller, das ist alles was zählt"
Radeon schneller als GTX: "Jaaaaa aber wir haben ganz tolles AF, CUDA und PhysX... und Eyefinity usw is eh Müll!"
Ist zwar übertrieben ausgedrückt aber ist leider immer wieder so -.-


----------



## Namaker (27. November 2010)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> GTX schneller als Radeon: "Wir sind schneller, das ist alles was zählt"
> Radeon schneller als GTX: "Jaaaaa aber wir haben ganz tolles AF, CUDA und PhysX... und Eyefinity usw is eh Müll!"


Du vergisst aber eins: Wenn die Geforce schneller ist, dann sind die anderen Features trotzdem noch da 
Wenn die 6970 schneller sein sollte, liegt es am -wirklich- schlechten AF.


----------



## Fritze (28. November 2010)

Denke ja nicht das die 6970 schneller sein wird, vielleicht die 6990 aber dagegen hat NV ja schon eine eigene 2x GPU in der hinterhand, trotzdem werden die preise sicherlich sinken wenn AMD erstmal die HD69XX rausbringt. hoffe ja weiterhin auf ein schnäppchen i-wie, da meine beiden 4870 abgeraucht sind und der support von HIS einfach fürn arsch ist...


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. November 2010)

Namaker schrieb:


> Wenn die 6970 schneller sein sollte, liegt es am -wirklich- schlechten AF.



Das kommt auf die Größenordnung an, wenns ein paar % sind haste wahrscheinlich recht (obwohl ich selber den Unterschied nicht oder kaum bemerken würde ) - für den zwar unwahrscheinlichen aber möglichen Fall, dass die Radeon die GTX um 30% schlägt liegts aber nicht mehr nur daran


----------



## Namaker (28. November 2010)

Es kommt immer auf das Spiel drauf an. Carsten hat auf seiner Seite ein paar Tests veröffentlicht, auf denen die ATis selbst von Q auf HQ schon 8% verlieren - und auf HQ ist die Filterung immer noch nicht so gut wie die nVIDIAs.


----------



## stolle80 (28. November 2010)

nur 320 bit und 1280 MB, und vielleicht genausoviel Watt aus der Steckdose?
Hmm, ich glaube da bin ich mit meiner 480 besser dran hehe


----------



## Sionix (28. November 2010)

hat jemand schon genauere angaben zu der 560er?? ich finde die 225w schon ziemlich happig


----------



## Replikator84 (29. November 2010)

Ich bin mit meiner GTX 470 zufrieden  und der preis passt auch^^


----------



## Frittenkalle (29. November 2010)

Yo bin mit meiner gtx 470 auch zufrieden. aber erst seit 1 Woche da hab ich mir den Shaman gegönnt und tja rennt super mit 800mhz und max 50grad beim spielen und 55 im furmark nach 30min, dazu noch silent.

Ist jetzt so schnell wie ne gtx 480@stock.


----------



## Kubiac (29. November 2010)

sniggerz schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit nVidia, wenn die 6970 von AMD die hauseigene GTX 580 schlägt? Fangen die dann an zu weinen?
> 
> PS: Wenn einer meint, dass der Beitrag hier nicht passt, dann darf er gerne weitermeinen.


 

Troll!!
Willst hier eine Fanboy-Diskusion anzetteln was?
Werd mal erwachsen!!

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, ein paar haben schon angebissen:


----------



## KeiteH (29. November 2010)

wenn ich einen find der mir meine beiden xfx-gtx280xt abnimmt gibts ne neue.
und es wird wieder ne grüne (gtx5xx), weil ich mit denen bisher immer gut gefahren bin.
aber ob 580 oder 570 bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, der preis ist mir dabei zwar nicht wurst,
aber eher sekundär. ich will leistung zu einem noch erträglichen preis. (eben nichts billiges sondern günstiges  )


----------



## Hugo78 (29. November 2010)

sweclockers.com hat neues Material zur GTX 570 auf ihre Seite gestellt, welches die bisherigen Angaben zur 570 bestätigt.
Geforce GTX 570 samma dag som Cataclysm - Grafikkort - SweClockers.com
CB update dazu.
Nvidia GeForce GTX 570 kommt am 7. Dezember (Update) - 27.11.2010 - ComputerBase


----------



## Bene11660 (29. November 2010)

Gibt es schon Informationen wegen dem Preis ?
Wenn sie ungefähr so viel kostet wie der
Vorgänger nehm ich 2 und mach ein SLI


----------



## Hugo78 (29. November 2010)

Die Dumpingpreise von knapp über 200€ werden wir bei der 570 so schnell nicht sehen.
Da muss AMDs Cayman schon Zähne zeigen, aber da man von diesen noch garnichts sieht,
 und Verspätungen in der Vergangenheit eher ein schlechtes Omen bei GPUs waren, 
würde ich eher drauf wetten, dass die 570 erst ab April unter 300€ fällt und sich bis dahin um die 350€ bewegen wird.


----------



## Bruce112 (29. November 2010)

also wie ich den tabelle sehe ist der unterschied zwischen den 470 gtx

das er mehr schader hatt von 32 ,das wars auch 

ausser noch die höheren taktraten .

wenn man den gleichen takt bei 470 gtx hätte  sind de karten fast gleich 

auser lautheit +strom    nichts zu sehen 


Nvidia will doppelt verdienen glaub ich  von einen karte 470/570 gtx


----------



## Hugo78 (29. November 2010)

@Bruce112

... geht das auch in deutsch?!

Also zudem was ich denke, was du ausdrücken wolltest.

Die GTX 570 wird deutlich schneller sein als eine GTX 470,
 hat einen besseren Chip drauf und wird, solang die Bandbreite oder 
die 256mb weniger VRam nicht limitieren, sogar eine GTX 480 knapp schlagen und ist ansonst gleich auf.
Erst mit viel Kantenglättung bekommt die GTX 480 wieder die Oberhand.

Und das Ganze, bei weniger Verbrauch und deutlich geringerer Lautstärke, im Vergleich zur GTX 480.


----------



## Westcoast (30. November 2010)

denke auch, dass die GTX 570 die GTX 480 knapp schlagen wird.
die neue grafikkartenrangliste wird so ausschauen nach vermutung:

1. Nvidia GTX 590
2. AMD 6990
3. Nvidia GTX 580
4. AMD 6970
5. Nvidia GTX 570
6. AMD 6950
7. Nvidia GTX 560

januar sind wir alle schlauer.


----------



## sniggerz (7. Dezember 2010)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Troll!!
> Willst hier eine Fanboy-Diskusion anzetteln was?
> Werd mal erwachsen!!
> 
> Edit: Ich sehe gerade, ein paar haben schon angebissen:



Verstehst wohl keinen Spaß, oder? So labil, wie du schreibst, macht es den Anschein, als hätte dir in jungen Jahren ein Pavian die Eier abgebissen.
Du musst dich doch nicht durch meinen Scherz angegriffen fühlen.


----------

